# A couple roosters on Sunday



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Sunday was a perfect day for hunting pheasants, and we managed to find a few.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Wingmaster, great picture, a hunt well done. I'd guess 90% of the hunting dogs I see afield in ND are labs. Their only drawback is they're so damn heavy when they sit on your lap.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> Wingmaster, great picture, a hunt well done. I'd guess 90% of the hunting dogs I see afield in ND are labs. Their only drawback is they're so damn heavy when they sit on your lap.


Thank you. Yeah labs are great dogs. I grew up running Vizslas, but a lab in ND is hard to beat! My lab points a lot of roosters so I have the best of both worlds with her. Plus she hunts close so I can keep up!!


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice job.....cold out there.


----------

